# Slip bobber or Popping Cork



## Saltlife Newb (Sep 10, 2017)

Which one is better for fishing live shrimp


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## onemorecast (Feb 16, 2009)

My best luck is with popping cork.


----------



## boomshakalaka (Dec 4, 2012)

Depends on what I'm fishing for and where/how I'm fishing. For the majority of the fishing around here on the flats and stuff for trout/reds, popping cork.


----------



## Saltlife Newb (Sep 10, 2017)

onemorecast said:


> My best luck is with popping cork.




I was going to use a DOA popping cork I have and remove the doa shrimp. Will that work 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Simonj31 (Mar 6, 2014)

If you need to fish deeper, or just want to drift over structure, use a slip bobber. That way you can adjust depth quickly. 

If just going to use it on the flats, then stick to the popping cork so you get the noise and vibration. Also, yes, get rid of that doa shrimp and put on a live bait hook. I like to use 2/0s on my popping corks.


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

popping cork 
The louder the click the better.


----------



## sophiagrace77 (May 18, 2018)

Just go with popping cork, I had such nice experience with popping cork. So there is nest choice than popping cork.


----------



## Catchemall (May 8, 2018)

Depth of water is the key. On the flats, a popper, clicker is king. In deeper water, if you're going to cast, you need a slip bobber.


----------



## poorboy (Mar 11, 2016)

pinch part of the fan off and hook them in the horn...I'm a newbie and a local taught me that last time I was down...I just want to belong.


----------



## cmg76 (Jul 5, 2014)

does anyone use a gulp shrimp under a popping cork?


----------



## Simonj31 (Mar 6, 2014)

cmg76 said:


> does anyone use a gulp shrimp under a popping cork?


That’s definitly a thing. You just have to keep it moving. That’s why I prefer live bait with them. Because if the fish are wanting a slower presentation, you can can just drift the bait by them and let the bait do it’s thing. 

But again, that is common. If you get on YouTube, there are ton of videos that combine popping corks with gulp or doa products.


----------

